# Where have the cuckoos gone?



## tonyt

We usually hear the first cuckoo here in Essex in April, to be more precise, between Apr 15 and Apr 23 - I know it's sad but we mark it on the calendar each year. This year however - nothing - not a dicky bird. It may well be that we've been hearing the same one each year and it's now popped its clogs or it may simply be that I'm getting deafer.

Anyone else noticed their absence this year?


----------



## markbarfield

Try the New Forest. Just got back from a great weekend at a Forester Commission site and heard the Cuckoos all weekend.


----------



## baldybazza

We normally hear them in April and haven't heard them yet.
Jan


----------



## Mandi

We only heard the first one this weekend. I don't know when we normally hear the first one but just haven't been outside so much because it has been so cold.

:wink:


----------



## StAubyns

No Cuckoos here yet, strange, wonder where they are?

To be honest, I had not missed them till this thread 

But we do have many ringed doves and not forgetting our resident blackbird, we call him Cheeky, who seems to be always watching your every move, and seems to play a game as to how close he can fly past you without touching.


Geoff


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Go to Clumber Park Geoff,
Their were a couple of cuckoos their today.
Not far from you
Dave P


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I heard a cuckoo up here about a week ago, but nothing since.

There's hardly any housemartins, swifts or swallows about either.

Andy


----------



## StAubyns

Hi Dave

we normally go to Clumber a couple of times a week, but we have slipped a bit just lately.

We normally park at the far side of the cricket pitch, either in the truck, a Eurostyle, or in the car, an 03 Honda Jazz, feel free to knock on the door
 

we really must try to get their one evening this week

Geoff


----------



## 96299

I was just working out the other day when I heard my first cuckoo this year.It was my first fishing trip of the year on our syndicate water near Harwich,Essex.The date was 13/4/08.I heard another this weekend at little walden,near saffron walden in essex.  

steve


----------



## 110868

Just one cuckoo here about 4 days ago. Lots of swifts, in fact more than usual. I believe I've seen flycatchers too. (Norfolk)


----------



## trevorf

Heard a Cuckoo at Haworth, West Yorkshire whilst there a couple of weeks ago. None here in Cheshire though and no Swallows, Swifts or Martins either.

Do have a rat which has taken up residence in my garden though, living off the dropped seeds and nuts from my bird feeders.    

Trevor


----------



## Nora+Neil

Husband just remaked this weekend about no Cuckoo here in West of Ireland


----------



## asprn

One started cooking :roll: on Friday here. Last night at around 6 o'clock, we were sitting out enjoying the relative lack of coldness, when two swallows flew over, circled round the house, and flew off. Not seen any since, but it was wonderful to welcome them back.

Dougie.


----------



## 107088

The relative lack of coldness, 
is a ex-pression only a Brit would use to describe the weather.... :lol:


----------



## 98316

No cuckoo here in West Wales as yet either, we didn't hear one last year which is unusual. Have been on the farm all day and then in the garden so shall keep listening. 

I too have acquired a rat, although it appears to be a young one as seems a bit small to me, add to this my two squirrels who i've finally defeated on the bird feeder battle, by giving them their own feeders, six blackbirds including two of this years, 5 robins including one born about a month ago and who is turning into quite a character and seems to like and sit and watch us. Plus numerous other birds. Have seen a few swallows but not as many as in past years. No housemartins.


----------



## suffolkian

We were talking about cuckoos this weekend as neither of us had heard one this year. It's still early yet, I go by the old adage

The cuckoo comes in April
It sings it's song in May
In June it lays it's eggs
And in July it flies away

So going by that little ditty there is still plenty of time to hear them

Ian and Steve


----------



## jemshome

*Flown by to the Highlands?*

Up here on the west coast we have had an early May heatwave - up into the low 20s yesterday.

Migrants must have anticipated it, cuckoos, house martins, swallows and grasshopper warblers all arrived last week at the same time as the first siskin fledglings put in an appearance.

jem


----------



## tonyt

bandaid said:


> The relative lack of coldness,
> is a ex-pression only a Brit would use to describe the weather.... :lol:


Mmm - a bit like that BBC weather forecaster who says "The conditions are favourable for the development of precipitation"

Didn't Pusser's signature once say "Why use three words when you can get away with using 10" - or was that some other member?


----------



## thieawin

I suspect all the cuckoos are in the claim back britain thread and that seems scarce just now


----------



## Wizzo

I've not heard a cuckoo yet this year but I did see plenty of swallows at the weekend in North Notts. Saw a solitary house martin as we were driving back but have not seen any swifts yet. We used to get swifts nesting under the eaves in our old house and they didn't usually arrive till May so this year does not seem to be unusual in that respect.

We also had a cat that took up residence with us in our old house and one year he caught 7 swifts. As they never land or perch I am baffled as to how and where he caught them but he left them as trophies on the lawn.

JohnW


----------



## lindyloot

I haven't heard one yet this year also. We live in a small village with lots of country side around and have usually heard one by now. The coalman on Saturday had though.( lots of woodpeckers been pecking since March and the swifts are back early this year))
Lin


----------



## 108921

I've only heard one cuckoo in the North West this year but my parrot is back so I am happy .... sadly his mate and baby havn't appeared yet.


----------



## 107088

thieawin said:


> I suspect all the cuckoos are in the claim back britain thread and that seems scarce just now


oohh d'you know, I was going to post that last night, but decided it mght be a bit....dodgy to bring the other thread up cos it was settling down nicely, then it went off again....now you beat me to it....and it was a funny one liner too. :lol:


----------



## Pusser

I too think I have not heard one this year. I did once think I had found one but it turned out to be the neighbour discussing issues with her partner which sounded very similar to cuckoo when he got angry.


----------



## 107088

subtle 8) :lol:


----------



## icer

I heard a cuckoo on friday

ian


----------



## spindrifter

We've got two of the noisey b*****s in the back garden - trying to out-cuckoo each other!!

Cheers 

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## 96299

spindrifter said:


> We've got two of the noisey b*****s in the back garden - trying to out-cuckoo each other!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> David (Spindrifter)


That`ll be two males then. 

steve


----------



## Zebedee

Slightly different to Suffolkian's version.

The cuckoo comes in April
He sings his song in May
In the middle of June he'll change his tune
In July he flies away.

Definitive answer. Nursery rhymes are never wrong!


----------



## Zebedee

Pusser said:


> I too think I have not heard one this year. I did once think I had found one but it turned out to be the neighbour discussing issues with her partner which sounded very similar to cuckoo when he got angry.


Not so far from the truth as you may think Pusser. 

In the village where I grew up we always heard the cuckoo long before anyone else, _but nearly always late in the evening_.

There were regular letters about it in the Evesham Journal, and everyone had a theory. Micro-climate, specially suitable habitat, something strange about the street lights, and lots of others I can't remember.

We locals had trouble keeping a straight face however, as we had all seen and heard old Frank Ingles swaying home on his bike after a good night at the pub. He was bloody good too - you could swear it was the cuckoo if you were not watching and listening to the old bugger.  

Cheers


----------



## tonyt

Well I've just spent a couple of nights at the C&CC site at St. Neots (lovely setting) - and that's where all the Essex cuckoos have gone - must be a cuckoo convention of some sort.


----------



## Zebedee

tonyt said:


> Well I've just spent a couple of nights at the C&CC site at St. Neots (lovely setting) - and that's where all the Essex cuckoos have gone - must be a cuckoo convention of some sort.


Anyone know the collective noun for cuckoos??


----------



## Nora+Neil

Heard the cuckoo today in Rinville park, near Oranmore,Co Galway.

This is also a lovely place to park overnight.
Big park and great play area.
Marina and overlooking Galway bay.
Hotel just up the road.


----------



## BigWhiteBox

Heard one today - first for 3 years. 
North west in Wirral near storeton.

Also heard one a few weeks ago in Kenilworth just south of the castle.


----------



## apxc15

Travelbug, it's more likely it's a Field or Wood Mouse, which has a long tail and pointed face , so can easily be mistaken for a small rat. Nest will be underground beneath an out building or even under patio slabs.


----------



## Wizzo

Zebedee said:


> Anyone know the collective noun for cuckoos??


An asylum of cuckoos according to one web source. I rather like that.

Still not heard one but the swifts are back around Nottingham.

JohnW


----------



## quartet

*cuckoos*

Plenty at CCC low manesty derwentwater Cumbria


----------



## mandyandandy

Not heard one in ages and then we where on a Rally at Ashton RUFC, Northants , with CCC this weekend and there it was, lovely to hear.

Unlike the Little Owl that didn't shut up all weekend, mainly in the day time, sat in a tree just the other side of the field from us. 

Mandy


----------



## 110456

Zebedee said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've just spent a couple of nights at the C&CC site at St. Neots (lovely setting) - and that's where all the Essex cuckoos have gone - must be a cuckoo convention of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the collective noun for cuckoos??
Click to expand...

Collective noun for cuckoos is "_*CLOCKS*_" :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:

Thai


----------



## tonyt

*2010 first appearance*

Heard our first 2010 Cuckoo this morning - a bit late this year but I guess their mating timing is totally dependant on the nesting of all the other birds which also seems to be a bit later this year.


----------



## locovan

Havent heard ours yet, as we usually have by now.


----------



## suffolkian

We haven't heard them yet here in deepest Suffolk. Someone suggested that they may have been affected by the volcanic ash clouds as they would be sensitive to the acid/grit in the atmosphere.


----------



## wooly

Hi, None here in Lincolnshire yet. - Michael


----------



## baldybazza

Heard one last week near us in Bedfordshire but not heard it since.

Jan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

none heard up here .

this cuckoo is off to Devon for a couple of days later today.

Dave p


----------



## rayrecrok

Ahh.

You are all hearing them or not!, but have you seen one?.

I have heard them all my life like others up and down UK Ltd, but it wasn't until we moved over to Aldbrough and when on a days fishing in our lake that one use to fly over me and land in a tree to the side of me.
They are very beautiful as they fly and look to me like a Phoenix as we see in pictures as they jump about in the fire all fluffy feathery, not sleek like other birds.

It sat there calling out and its mate called back from over the field from the direction of the farm house, distinctly devoid of them this year though.

Anybody else seen one?.


----------



## tonyt

rayrecrok said:


> Ahh.
> 
> You are all hearing them or not!, but have you seen one?.
> 
> I have heard them all my life like others up and down UK Ltd, but it wasn't until we moved over to Aldbrough and when on a days fishing in our lake that one use to fly over me and land in a tree to the side of me.
> They are very beautiful as they fly and look to me like a Phoenix as we see in pictures as they jump about in the fire all fluffy feathery, not sleek like other birds.
> 
> It sat there calling out and its mate called back from over the field from the direction of the farm house, distinctly devoid of them this year though.
> 
> Anybody else seen one?.


Yep - seen one a couple of times flying and cuckooing at the same time.

I've spent many years trying to catch sight of them nest building but so far no luck - maybe this year?


----------



## CliffyP

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Go to Clumber Park Geoff,
> Their were a couple of cuckoos their today.
> Not far from you
> Dave P


No need to travel, there a few on here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Delores

They're here! Come to Fleet Pond - we have one demented cuckoo that barely pauses for breath - come and take him and give us some peace! :lol: 

There's several others too who are a little less energetic - we're happy for you to leave those with us.


----------



## rayrecrok

tonyt said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> You are all hearing them or not!, but have you seen one?.
> 
> I have heard them all my life like others up and down UK Ltd, but it wasn't until we moved over to Aldbrough and when on a days fishing in our lake that one use to fly over me and land in a tree to the side of me.
> They are very beautiful as they fly and look to me like a Phoenix as we see in pictures as they jump about in the fire all fluffy feathery, not sleek like other birds.
> 
> It sat there calling out and its mate called back from over the field from the direction of the farm house, distinctly devoid of them this year though.
> 
> Anybody else seen one?.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep - seen one a couple of times flying and cuckooing at the same time.
> 
> I've spent many years trying to catch sight of them nest building but so far no luck - maybe this year?
Click to expand...

I think you might have a wait, don't they copulate their relationship and the female buggers off to lay her egg in an unsuspecting birds nest, then the cuckoo chick hoists the other chicks out of their nest to their deaths.
The unsuspecting surrogate parents frantically collect food for there oversize baby which will be 3 or 4 times bigger than them.


----------



## tonyt

Sorry Ray - my last post was written somewhat tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## 96299

Hi

I have seen quite a few cuckoos so far this year, more so than last year, but nowhere near as many as we used to see years ago. I see my first one around 20th April. They will cuckoo for around the first six weeks after they arrive, then you will hear them no more after that.

Steve


----------



## The-Clangers

Heard and saw first one mid April, plenty of them up here , along with Swallows n Swifts. 

Daffodils and Cuckoos always a sign of spring.

David


----------



## JLO

Hi

heard a cuckoo here in Lincolnshire last week, first time in about 4 years though, also found a baby one dead under a tree but can't see a nest in the tree.

My sister was saying that in Suffolk they had a load of little owls living in a tree at the side of their garden but they all seem to have disappeared this year.

Swallows arrived about three weeks ago.


----------



## inkey-2008

We have one here that likes calling in the night keeps waking me up think he/she is sitting on the van roof
not heard him/her in the day

can remember which one does the cuckoo.
did not here them in Spain or France somebody must have told them it is to cold to come early.


Andy


----------



## Biglol

I was up in the Highlands last week and heard them every day, I had the good fortune to see one too

Biglol


----------



## Rapide561

*Cuckoo*

Hi

I heard a cuckoo this morning. Not sure I have ever seen one though?

R


----------



## 96299

*Re: Cuckoo*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I heard a cuckoo this morning. Not sure I have ever seen one though?
> 
> R


I heard and see another Cuckoo today in a different area from previous. They can often be mistaken for a Sparrow Hawk when in flight.

Steve


----------



## joedenise

Heard my first cuckoo today. Haven't heard one for years.

Denise


----------



## Rapide561

*Cuckoo*

Heard one ths morning at 2.00 a.m.!

Russell


----------



## tonyt

*Re: Cuckoo*



Rapide561 said:


> Heard one ths morning at 2.00 a.m.!
> 
> Russell


You sure you weren't in Cloud Cuckoo Land?


----------



## coppo

We live on the moors and this is the first time since living here(10 years) that i,ve not heard one yet.  

Paul.


----------



## peedee

Its a beautiful morning here and I walked the dog in the local country park. Blubells and forgetmenots all around, ducks were fast asleep in the sunshine on their island and the birds were all chirpy. Guess what, I heard a cuckoo! Like the OP didn't hear any last year in UK and was wondering where they had gone. Heard plenty in Spain, France and Morocco this year but today was a first in UK for a couple of years. 

Perhaps they are staging a comeback?

peedee


----------



## Rapide561

*Cuckoo*

The one near me is at it now!

Russell


----------



## mandyandandy

Sat here in my office yesterday and heard a cuckoo first time in ages. 

Did hear on in France last year. 

Mandy


----------



## patp

None here in Norfolk yet this year.

My neighbour and I once heard one in February. Can't remember when but twas a while ago now.


----------



## Jodi1

Funny enough heard and SAW a cuckoo at about 7 o'clock this morning flying around the fields and trees at the back of the house. There was another bird flying after it which was a similar shape and size, so could have been a female but could equally have been a Magpie chasing it away. The sun was very bright and I didn't have my specs on so couldn't clearly see colours. I heard the cuckoo yesterday for the first time in the village and the first time for several years, so a real treat this morning.


----------

